# Can you get deactivated for not doing any blocks for a while?



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

I am temporarily living in an area where Flex isn’t available. I’ve gone about a month without doing any blocks. Is there a period of time where if you don’t do any blocks at all that you will get deactivated for inactivity?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

I heard at least 6 months, and you can get reactivated by support. That's third-hand info from a forum source though, YMMV.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

RickCMC said:


> I am temporarily living in an area where Flex isn't available. I've gone about a month without doing any blocks. Is there a period of time where if you don't do any blocks at all that you will get deactivated for inactivity?


I didn't do Amazon for about three months in the summer and after I decided to do it again there was no problem never receiving blocks


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

jester121 said:


> I heard at least 6 months, and you can get reactivated by support. That's third-hand info from a forum source though, YMMV.


180 days, confirmed as of last June. I have seen the email. It says to reply and you will be reinstated. And the two people I know were able to access the app within 2 days.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

I haven't done Amazon since May 6, 2017. I was now able to accept a block. So eight (8) months work.


----------

